# Accessories to Enhance the performance of the HF 10x18 mini Lathe



## greenandwhite_owl (Aug 16, 2015)

Hello and please forgive my first posting here to these forums.

I have purchased the HF 10×18" mini wood lathe (http://www.harborfreight.com/5-speed-bench-top-wood-lathe-65345.html) as a "first start and training tool" in order to practice and learn turning of wooden handles, spindles, small bowls, and doodads. Having done some preliminary research and training on using a lathe I know that the lathe I purchased is a bare bones set and could be enhanced by purchasing a few extra chucks or additions.

In the searching I have done of the internet I was unable to find any definite answers to new four way chucks or other additions which would enhance the usability of this lathe. Please, if you have any suggestions of items available online I would love to hear them.

Currently I have a few hundred dollars to spend, left, after purchasing proper tools and safety equipment.

Thank you for your time and help. 
Green


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

I went with Nova's G3,its the only chuck I have experience with.I recently purchased pen jaws for it also.They both work great.I'm sure your lathe came with a face plate.You can always use it with a glue block ect.Some more internet searching should bring you lots of info on beginning wood turning.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

A Nova G3 (I have 2 of them) is a decent investment.

You need a way to sharpen your tools. A slow speed grinder with friable wheels will get you started and you can easily find plans online to build a sharpening jig.

Avoid the temptation to buy a lot of stuff you don't know to use, especially turning tool sets. You'll probably need a spindle roughing gouge, a spindle gouge (3/8"), a parting tool, a bowl gouge (1/2" or 5/8"), and a round-nose scraper. You can add other tools as your skill set expands.


----------



## greenandwhite_owl (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you both for your quick replies. I have a slow speed grinder with a friable wheel of two densities and happened upon a set of turning tools by Disston in unused condition at an antique store. So, I believe I am set on the tools route.

With two votes for the Nova G3 I suppose I should check out my spindle size to make sure I do not need to purchase an adapter of some sort to allow the Nova to fit on the mini lathe.

Green


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

If your lathe has a 1"x8tpi spindle (and I don't know that it does or does not), Nova makes a version of the G3 that is direct-threaded for 1"x8tpi spindle … they make it for Delta, and it is referred to as a Nova G3-D (Delta 46-461) ... http://www.amazon.com/Delta-Industrial-46-461-Reversible-Woodturning/dp/B0034HNVUC .


----------

